# Cryptozoology Sightings?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

SHare your stories on here : victory:


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Seriously?
:hmm:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Is that about really cold animals.

Like Polar bears and stuff?


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Is that about really cold animals.
> 
> Like Polar bears and stuff?


:lol2: No it means mystical animals like bigfoot yeti and 200ft snakes


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HerpHunter63 said:


> :lol2: No it means mystical animals like bigfoot yeti and 200ft snakes


Also big cat sightings


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

HerpHunter63 said:


> :lol2: No it means mystical animals like bigfoot yeti and 200ft snakes


Yeah right................. and flying reindeer with a fat bloke in red clothes.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Also big cat sightings


Like the Broomfield black panther?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Like the Broomfield black panther?


Like the many big cats that live wild in Britain.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

One sited near me on u tube


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yeah right................. and flying reindeer with a fat bloke in red clothes.


Note the word "mystical" it means they dont exist...:bash:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It's not just mystical creatures. As zoo man said, Its big cats or rather, any creature outside its natural habitat, such as the wallabies In the yorkshire dales (although more often its singular animals that aren't as obvious)
Cryptozoology also studies native tales, legends and sightings to see if there is any truth. it was this way that the okapi and gorilla were discovered.
The biggest issue with cryptozoology is that once a cryptid has been discovered, its no longer a cryptid, so the public only hear of the mainstream zoological aspects. 

To the op, I've not got any stories but am (obviously) fascinated by the subject.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Tarron said:


> it was this way that the okapi and gorilla were discovered


Wow, you learn something new everyday...


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Wow, you learn something new everyday...


They are just 2 of the more popular ones. Read up on It, some of the stories that led to their discovery are incredible.

On a different side, the thylacine (tasmanian wolf) is now on the cryptid list due to a few wild sightings, so people are researching it.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

clownbarb1 said:


> SHare your stories on here : victory:


 Well I would prefer not too (many, many, many non believers) and they're second hand sightings. A narrowly missed first hand one too.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Tarron said:


> They are just 2 of the more popular ones. Read up on It, some of the stories that led to their discovery are incredible.
> 
> On a different side, the thylacine (tasmanian wolf) is now on the cryptid list due to a few wild sightings, so people are researching it.


Just had a look at some discoveries. Its very interesting at how these animals were discovered. Cryptozoology should be taken more seriously IMO.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

1b3 said:


> Well I would prefer not too (many, many, many non believers) and they're second hand sightings. A narrowly missed first hand one too.


Who cares what others think, I for one would love to hear your stories. Pm me if you would like to share that way.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

There are sightings in Ayrshire and Kintyre peninsula which are 2 hotspots. Look for the vid on youtube though i can't recall what it's named.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Just had a look at some discoveries. Its very interesting at how these animals were discovered. Cryptozoology should be taken more seriously IMO.


I think certain aspects should be such as looking in to native legends, etc. But, until there is a searation between that and the reptiloid overlords controlling governments, or other such stories, it will always be a fringe pseudoscience.

Have a search for the centre for fortean zoology , they do a lot of field research, etc, and try to get cryptozoology noticed as a scientific field


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Tarron said:


> I think certain aspects should be such as looking in to native legends, etc. But, until there is a searation between that and the reptiloid overlords controlling governments, or other such stories, it will always be a fringe pseudoscience.
> 
> Have a search for the centre for fortean zoology , they do a lot of field research, etc, and try to get cryptozoology noticed as a scientific field


Couldn't agree more. Looking at their website right now, Looks cool.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

1b3 said:


> There are sightings in Ayrshire and Kintyre peninsula which are 2 hotspots. Look for the vid on youtube though i can't recall what it's named.


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Is this the one? Looks quite good as the railway lines can give a slight height perspective. Though some big cat expert has said its not a big cat as Its tail Is held high, as opposed to how big cats hold them.

I've only just found this out, but there is someone claiming that the British big cats are actually native but undiscovered species of big cat. Interesting though, though I think unlikely


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I've seen a sand coloured puma/or similar with cubs in a field just outside of London.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Note the word "mystical" it means they dont exist...:bash:


I cant believe it...........you used the head bang logo on me.

I really must work harder on my sense of irony!


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Phantom bow wow*

There have been about 21 sightings of a werewolf in the U.K and it seems 20 of those were in Cannock Chase in the West Midlands. Google it.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

1b3 said:


> There have been about 21 sightings of a *werewolf* in the U.K and it seems 20 of those were in Cannock Chase in the West Midlands. Google it.


LOL. 

Some things I could maybe come to understand there is a possibility of its existence, but Werewolves just take it a step too far.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Spuddy said:


> LOL.
> 
> Some things I could maybe come to understand there is a possibility of its existence, but Werewolves just take it a step too far.


 Well, I've never seen a werewolf. The myth seems more of a French theme. In the olden days these things could've been put down to poisoned grain supplies as granaries weren't as refined so mass hysteria could result. (apparently!"£!) still these stories sometimes occur.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I once thought I saw a panther in Wales, but I was only young so it was probably just my imagination.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Look out in the sky tonight.You may see a fat man in a red coat and six reindeer :gasp:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

colinm said:


> Look out in the sky tonight.You may see a fat man in a red coat and six reindeer :gasp:


No, Santa's just a story... Or, well maybe... Just, may be.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I once thought I saw something akin to a black panther in the Yorkshire dales, on the road between Scarborough and Whitby. There's quite a bit of pine forest, lots of felled trees both naturally and a few artificially closer to the road. Anyway a few hundred metres from the car (so a fair distance) I saw what looked like a very large black panther/cat-like animal, running along the edge of the woodland then bound over a collapsed tree. 

But frankly it could have been something like a large stray dog(doubt folks would walk much at that particular area), though the way it ran didn't seem like the way a dog does..if that makes sense.

Who knows, could have been my eyes playing tricks.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

covers a lot of ground with few steps? I've heard this said.

Yorkshire was possibly, possibly one of the last places in England to have wolves. The wolf apparantly went extinct about the reign of Queen Elizabeth 1 in England but due to the remoteness and terrain of Yorkshire may have remained there much later.


----------

